# Baroon Pocket Dam Saturday 28th April



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi everyone we will up at Baroon Pocket Dam on Saturday morning around 7am if anyone is looking for a trip, always beautiful up there enjoy your week look forward to Saturday. [/code]


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Mary Aquarius,
Hope you got that sail together by then, Just so you wont be able to beat me I will be flying my new Spinacer...And may even put a 20 hp on the stearn just for good measure.
See you all on saterday, hope the Anzac day people leave us a fush or 2.
Your Kilkenny


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Aqua Girl, go take a look at the for sale site here on this forum, there is a Sports model there for Leanne.. The price may be negotiable and it's stored at Byron bay, we all go down for a weekend to look at it and bring it on home..
Bring me another Kilkenny :lol:


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all, my report on Baroon Pocket Dam on Saturday 28th. Kilkenny and I met bright and early for our new home made sails to be tested . The wind was great at times a little to strong for me with no experience with a sail. It went very well and I was off with my purple sail taking me where the wind pushed me . Kilkenny caught all the fish to spite my efforts but there is always next time. I will try and down load a few picturs of the sails , never been real good with computer stuff so for give me if there not there. Have a great week all and happy fishing and sailing.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Auch Mary, You did so well on the loch taday....thanks fer not tellin ane1 me mast broak an oui could ne get home less peddle power.
Drowning in sorrows a Kilkenny


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2007)

I will try again to down load these snaps of the sails and Kilkennys catch .The wind was great and the day was a lot of fun.


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2007)

I will try again to down load these snaps of the sails and Kilkennys catch .The wind was great and the day was a lot of fun.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like fun was had by all, can't wait to see some pics. How did you manage to break a mast? did you roll it or something? come on please explain :shock:

nodds  

ps: are you going to ewen madock dam on monday?


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy Nodds,
The mast broak where I had glued a stem into the beach rod blank, I had not turned a long enough spigot to go up into the blank. Thats all fixed now and I am watching this strange weather we been having, gusty type winds arnt they and still no rain.
Kilkenny.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Mad dam on monday dont sound like a bad idea...even if only to put some wind in me sails


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool hope to see you there on Monday, maby you could show us how you cach togas coz Iv'e never cought one of them 

cheers nodds


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Nodds ma man, Toga just love poppers, they are a top water fish as you can see by the way their mouth is turned up. If you get to Anaconda store down south at Albany Creek they got one in a tank, it is allways swimming near the surface. This is where your poppers come in , cast around the shoreline or to any structure. Be alert at all times as they can jump all over the place. Practice catch and release as these sportfish have flesh like cotton wool stuffed with pins. Plus you want to go there again and catch it once more dont ya nau...
We should organise a trip up to Borumba one day, there are heaps up there. I used to flyfish for them there on an 8 wt with floating line. I cant think of any other fresh water fish I would rather catch.
Catch this Kilkenny


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeh catch and release is the go kilkeny, Im pretty sure all the blokes that will be there on monday practice catch and release especially in our local stocked dams.

Lee


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy, catch and let em go is the way ta go.....
Thanks for being human.
KK


----------

